# Teenage Djent - Katy Perry



## Clocks (Sep 26, 2010)

I just made this for some absolute lols. check it out!!

Clocks - TeenageDjent - SoundCloud


<div style="width:473px; border:solid #999999 1px; background-image:url('http://www.soundclick.com/images/elogos/SC_ExtBG.png')">
<a href='http://www.soundclick.com/Klocks'>
<div style="background-color:width:460px; height:45px; cursorointer; background-image:url('http://www.soundclick.com/images/elogos/SC_460.png');"></div></a>
<div id="lower"><object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="never" allowNetworking="internal" height="60" width="473" data="http://www.soundclick.com/player/V2/mp3player.swf">
<param name="allowScriptAccess" value="never" />
<param name="allowNetworking" value="internal" />
<param name="movie" value="http://www.soundclick.com/player/V2/mp3player.swf" />
<param name="loop" value="false" />
<param name="menu" value="false" />
<param name="quality" value="high" />
<param name="wmode" value="transparent" />
<param name="flashvars" value="playType=single&songid=9691120&scid=9691120&q=hi&ext=1" />
<param name="scale" value="noscale" />
<param name="salign" value="b" />
<param name="bgcolor" value="#000000" />
</object></div></div>


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 26, 2010)

You actually made that somewhat listenable.


----------



## JamesM (Sep 26, 2010)

The guitars sound fantastic man, and are those drums Superior Drummer?


----------



## Clocks (Sep 26, 2010)

Yup normal superior not metal foundry. guitars are podfarm/toneport


----------



## JamesM (Sep 26, 2010)

I really need to make the jump from EZDrummer to Superior Drummer.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Sep 26, 2010)

This is actually kinda awesome 


Sweet riffs!


----------



## Clocks (Sep 26, 2010)

The Armada said:


> I really need to make the jump from EZDrummer to Superior Drummer.



Do eet mayn! Literally so much better quality than EZ.


----------



## JamesM (Sep 26, 2010)

Clocks said:


> Do eet mayn! Literally so much better quality than EZ.



I've had my studio's funds tied up in hardware lately, but I think I'll make the leap.


----------



## TreWatson (Sep 26, 2010)

i need to do another of these.

just not with katy perry.

great work man!


----------



## prh (Sep 26, 2010)

holy fuck this is sexy

wow

can you like, do her entire album like this?


----------



## Clocks (Sep 26, 2010)

prh said:


> holy fuck this is sexy
> 
> wow
> 
> can you like, do her entire album like this?



I think you just found me a project to do! 
but i dunno cause i got the accapella off youtube cause im not to good at phasing the instruments out i doubt the whole album will be accapella'd


----------



## jaretthale78 (Sep 26, 2010)

i wish i could hug you via internet.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 26, 2010)

The instruments sound great and blend very well with the vocals.


----------



## leandroab (Sep 26, 2010)

This shit is tight! Fucking awesome!


----------



## Clocks (Sep 26, 2010)

haha thanks guys. it was pretty fun making it so ill do another one tomorrow. stay tuned!


----------



## natspotats (Sep 26, 2010)

wow this was actually fucking amazing! lol the chorus is so tasty delicious


----------



## EngineOfAries (Sep 26, 2010)

This is so bad ass I wish to cry... I love this... This style is going to take over i know it. I bet some real serious bands in this style would dominate the air waves. New Age Radio Djent.!.

John S.


----------



## bostjan (Sep 26, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## LOGfanforever90 (Sep 26, 2010)

That chorus was too awesome! Great mix too. I think I might go from Addictive Drums to Superior as well. Well done!


----------



## dantel666 (Sep 26, 2010)

This actually makes me enjoy Katy Perry's music. 

good job man.


----------



## Slampop (Sep 26, 2010)

dude...yes!!! hahaha


----------



## Clocks (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments guys. Heres the song synced with the video LOL! 

Edit: or not


----------



## JamesM (Sep 26, 2010)

You got blocked FAST.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 26, 2010)

^Boom blocked.


----------



## Clocks (Sep 26, 2010)

Ahh that was insanely quick. 
I will leave you with this. http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/6631/beatdown.jpg


----------



## sggod89 (Sep 26, 2010)

Dude this is awesome stuff! Pop-djent could annihilate these current computerized pop songs


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Sep 26, 2010)

There are no words man. I've been saving my 100th post for something special and this takes the cake. Your guitar tone is perfect. Great Job!!


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 26, 2010)

Clocks said:


> Ahh that was insanely quick.
> I will leave you with this. http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/6631/beatdown.jpg



Awesome man... my wife digs Katy Perry and I will get her to listen to this. Maybe I'll copy it to the MP3 player and play it on the way to work for her...ambushed by djent!


----------



## ROAR (Sep 26, 2010)

HOLY FUCK this is absolutely incredible.
KUDOS


----------



## koolaider (Sep 26, 2010)

shits legit!!!


----------



## aslsmm (Sep 26, 2010)

dude you gave every one bonners up to their chins with this. look at some of these posts. sheesh. if perry is smart she'll come to you to remix her shit and dethrone amy lee as the new pat benatar. i really liked it and i hate radio play music. i wish you had some kind of solo around 2:50. it kinda takes a small dive there. were you just playin around or did this take actual time? ps where can i get the drum program you have? can i download it from somewhere?


----------



## matty2fatty (Sep 26, 2010)

This is awesome. I just sent it to my radio dj sister and asked her to play it on air. I doubt she's allowed, but she's cool shit so she just might


----------



## aslsmm (Sep 26, 2010)

i just reread my last post on here and it kinda sounds like im doggin on you a bit. well dude im totally not trying to. i was really impressed.


----------



## Xifter (Sep 27, 2010)

Fan-f'in-tastic man. Katie Perry is HOTT as hell IM0, but you managed to make her hotter! 

Great mix. I think the breakdown part needs a little tweaking though. Overall, if there was a grade better than an A+ you'd get it.


----------



## ChasingTheSun (Sep 27, 2010)

<div style="width:473px; border:solid #999999 1px; background-image:url('http://www.soundclick.com/images/elogos/SC_ExtBG.png')">
<a href='http://www.soundclick.com/robbyanderson'>
<div style="background-color:width:460px; height:45px; cursorointer; background-image:url('http://www.soundclick.com/images/elogos/SC_460.png');"></div></a>
<div id="lower"><object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="never" allowNetworking="internal" height="60" width="473" data="http://www.soundclick.com/player/V2/mp3player.swf">
<param name="allowScriptAccess" value="never" />
<param name="allowNetworking" value="internal" />
<param name="movie" value="http://www.soundclick.com/player/V2/mp3player.swf" />
<param name="loop" value="false" />
<param name="menu" value="false" />
<param name="quality" value="high" />
<param name="wmode" value="transparent" />
<param name="flashvars" value="playType=single&songid=9692322&scid=9692322&q=hi&ext=1" />
<param name="scale" value="noscale" />
<param name="salign" value="b" />
<param name="bgcolor" value="#000000" />
</object></div></div>



Djenty Perry? I'd buy that album


----------



## LOGfanforever90 (Sep 27, 2010)

Clocks said:


> I will leave you with this. http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/6631/beatdown.jpg



That looks shopped. I can tell from the pixels.


----------



## hd35 (Sep 27, 2010)

This actually is much more enjoyable than the original. Keep it up dude!


----------



## Clocks (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks again for all the comments!

@aslsmm haha i know i wish my serious stuff got as much comments as this haha even though i havent made any good stuff in a while. The drum program is toontracks superior drummer 2.0. you can buy it from their site. (you could probably download it but people will give you sadfaces). it probably took me about an hour maybe? /shrug i didnt expect it to get this much attention or the guitar parts would be tighter haha.

@matty Haha that would be superawesome lol! Tell us if she does.

@Xift haha i made the breakdown cause i wanted to imagine katy doing some brutal teenage dream growl


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 27, 2010)

pure win my friend!!!

sometimes i wonder why Nuno Bettencourt doesn't do that with Rhianna!!!!!

\m/\m/


----------



## ChasingTheSun (Sep 28, 2010)

Seriously, i reckon she would make a killing by tapping into the "Metalheads who secretly want to like pop music but are too stuck in their ways". She wouldn't need to do anything different apart from change her backing band for the metal gigs. Oh, and mabye wear a bit more black.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Sep 28, 2010)

This is fucking genius! I love it!


----------



## Ckackley (Sep 28, 2010)

I loooove this. Fucking bravo, man ..


----------



## JamesM (Sep 28, 2010)

Maybe if I do a Bieber cover I'll get some comments...


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 28, 2010)

The Armada said:


> Maybe if I do a Bieber cover I'll get some comments...



i think Kelly clarkson has got a bit of a cool factor that Bieber hasn't got..or maybe that's just me!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 28, 2010)

Fierce win 

Didn't like the tritone breakdown, not because it was a tritone beakdown but rather because it doesn't fit, but the rest was awesome.


----------



## Philligan (Sep 28, 2010)

This is awesome. That breakdown caught me by surprise haha, that was great. I'd be stoked to hear that on the radio.


----------



## matty2fatty (Sep 28, 2010)

So, my sister says she might actually play a small clip from this on her radio show tonight. She can't play the whole things as she works for one of those national stations where her playlist is pretty much locked in, but she said she might squeeze a couple of seconds.

She's going to let me know in advance, and I'll post a link to the live stream of the station so you can hear yourself get famous


----------



## ZEBOV (Sep 28, 2010)

aslsmm said:


> dude you gave every one bonners up to their chins with this. look at some of these posts. sheesh. if perry is smart she'll come to you to remix her shit and dethrone amy lee as the new pat benatar. i really liked it and i hate radio play music. i wish you had some kind of solo around 2:50. it kinda takes a small dive there. were you just playin around or did this take actual time? ps where can i get the drum program you have? can i download it from somewhere?


 
Actually, I got my boner took care of right before I saw this thread.


----------



## baboisking (Sep 28, 2010)

I like Katy Perry to begin with  but this is just fantastic! So freakin well done, dude!


----------



## Clocks (Sep 28, 2010)

Haha thanks for the awesome comments again  
@matty haha that is friggen awesome!


----------



## teqnick (Sep 28, 2010)

This is great. I wanna do Katy Perry while listening to this.


----------



## JamesM (Sep 28, 2010)

I concur.


----------



## prh (Sep 29, 2010)

teqnick said:


> This is great. I wanna do Katy Perry while listening to this.



i know right! i dont see how, but somehow putting a groove riff under her voice instead of regular pop backing makes it sexy as fuck


----------



## EngineOfAries (Sep 29, 2010)

Once again I cry When I listen To This... This inspires me to find a pop artist that hasn't been redone like this and Metal it up. Hell yea Dude this Is Such a fresh take on the song.!.

John S.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Sep 29, 2010)

Can't... stop... listening... so much epic win in this remix.


----------



## ziggurat (Sep 29, 2010)

I would have preferred a solo over a breakdown, but I was surprisingly impressed. 

good stuff sir


----------



## Skirvin (Sep 29, 2010)

Really enjoyed the covers, I have been missing out lol. Totally agree about finding a pop artist and attempting to re-invent them in a different genre.


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Sep 29, 2010)

dude that is fucking cool
i listened the first time for the novelty
and a second time just cuz its fucking SWEET
and im sure it will happen again because Katy Perry should be a djent vocalist
lololol


----------



## sk3ks1s (Sep 29, 2010)

More please... DO IT!!!


----------



## Clocks (Sep 29, 2010)

sk3ks1s said:


> More please... DO IT!!!


Patience is a virtue  
Working on Track No.3 : California Djent as we speak


----------



## Semikiller (Sep 29, 2010)

I guess I'll be going against the majority by saying I don't like this pop djent revolution. However your sound is phenomenal!


----------



## Yaris (Sep 29, 2010)

The Armada said:


> Maybe if I do a Bieber cover I'll get some comments...



I did that a while back for the lulz 


I really like "Teenage Djent." Previously I hadn't been listening to her at all really but I think you should also cover "Hot and Djent."


----------



## pineappleman (Sep 29, 2010)

EngineOfAries said:


> This is so bad ass I wish to cry... I love this... This style is going to take over i know it. I bet some real serious bands in this style would dominate the air waves. New Age Radio Djent.!.
> 
> John S.



THIS. THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS. Like OMNOM!!! I want to form a band like that SOOOOO BAD!!!


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Sep 29, 2010)

If "California Djent" is as good as the others you've done so far then we're in for a real treat. Everyone of my friends that I've shared this with so far has fucking loved it and said they much prefer it to the original.


----------

